# Feeling sad



## Eevee (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, it feels like I've been dealt another blow.

I got prescribed Clomid two months ago to stimulate ovulation and I felt really funny for the first month but just assumed my body was getting used to it.

The second month, which I finished a few days a go sent me to A&E. I couldn't breathe, was covered in hives, had abdominal pain as well as a host of other things. I'm recovering now thanks to a drop and tablets but the specialist has said I'm hypersensitive and need to stop taking the clomid.

I feel so sad that this is another knock to my dream.
I'll get over it and carry on but right now I just want to crawl into bed and sleep for a week. I'm heartbroken x


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Eevee,

I'm so sorry you had such a bad reaction to Clomid...

Unfortunately, IF is a journey full of setbacks. It feels like you take one step forward, then two steps back. But remember that there are a lot of other treatment options apart from Clomid. In one sense, we have to feel lucky that science can overcome many IF issues. Even if, obviously, no one dreams of having a baby taking meds, having strangers inserting stuff in our private parts, poking ourselves with needles etc. 

My IF journey felt like a downwards spiral: found out I didn't ovulate > took clomid > didn't get pregnant for 11 cycles > found out I had low AMH and that IVF would not yield a lot of eggs > IVF proved that my eggs were unusable and that I will most likely never have a genetic child > had to grieve and decide what to do next... But the upward part came quickly after that, with a successful DEIVF cycle, resulting in a gorgeous little girl whom I love more than anything.

It's hard to get perspective, but try to concentrate on the end goal and be prepared that it might take longer than anticipated to become a mom. But when it happens, the pieces of your broken heart will get back together.

Hang in there, you're not alone.


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Evee,  I'm sorry to hear about your reaction to, Clomid. I hope your doctor finds a suitable alternative. Keep going and hopefully you will fulfil your dream. I was told when I was 16 that it was very unlikely I would have children because I have pso and I could go years without AF, Then when I finally met my DH start trying for a baby, go and see the consultant, DH has his sperm tested and it turns out he has very bad mobility and he can't have children naturally and we would need icsi. All my friend s and family have children of school age so every where I turn are children.  But I have a happy ending and icsi worked and I have a beautiful 17 week old son. So keep going and hopefully one-day  you will have a happy ending.xx


----------



## Eevee (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks ladies for your kind words.
Now it's been a few days I'm fine with it all. I think I just needed a few days down in the dumps and I'm fine now  pulled myself together after I gave myself a good talking too 

I have an appointment with the specialist in a couple of weeks and I'm sure we'll find another course of action.

Remaining hopeful x


----------

